# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Marseille (Μασαλλία)

## mastrokostas

Ίσως το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της Γαλλίας και ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα της μεσόγειου .Λιμάνι που υπάρχει σε αρκετές ιστορίες ναυτικών .
Μια παρουσίαση για το λιμάνι.
RichardBiagioni.pdf

Πηγη:http://tem.msomail.co.uk/assets/RichardBiagioni.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε κι ένα σχέδιο του λιμανιού (σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση υπάρχει σε αυτό το αρχείο http://www.marseille-port.fr/plans/plan_est.pdf.)
Marseille.jpg
Πηγη:http://www.marseille-port.fr

Επίσης κι ένα επικόλλημα που συνοδέυει την οδηγία 33/2004 της αμερικάνικης υδρογραφικής που δέιχνει της δυτική ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη.
C53062_00_A_20040719121419_00000_U.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και αν θέλετε να δείτε και μερικές φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού μπορείτε να δείτε
Την ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη ανατολικά (από όπου και το αποσπασμα χάρτη παραπάνω)

Το όιλ τέρμιναλ

Τα φορτία "χύδην" (bulk)

Το τμήμα για κρουαζιέρα και ποστάλια.

----------


## Appia_1978

Τις προηγούμενες ημέρες βρισκόμουν επαγγελματικά στη νότια Γαλλία (ευτυχώς γυρίσα πριν τη μεγάλη καταστροφή!). Βεβαίως, σκέφτηκα και το φόρουμ και έτσι τράβηξα και μερικές φωτογραφίες πλοίων στη Μασσαλία και τους γειτονικούς κόλπους  :Very Happy:  
Όλες είναι τραβηγμένες μέσα από το αυτοκίνητο εν μέσω του πρωινού/απογευματινού μποτιλιαρίσματος στον αστικό αυτοκινητόδρομο ή διαμέσου καγκελών. Για αυτό, συγχωρέστε παρακαλώ την ποιότητα ...
Κύριος στόχος ήταν να καταφέρω να φωτογραφήσω τα πρώην Ελληνικά πλοία. Δυστυχώς, δεν πέτυχα την όμορφη Πασιφάη. Μου την έκανε για την Κορσική 10 μόλις λεπτά προτού φτάσω ...
Είχα πάντως τύχη, ότι τις ημέρες που βρισκόμουν εκεί γιόρταζε η Γαλλική ναυτική αεροπορία τα 100 χρόνια της. Με αφορμή αυτό, είχαν συγκεντρωθεί στην περιοχή τρία αεροπλανοφόρα!

(Υ.Γ.: Ελπίζω το θέμα να είναι στο σωστό τόπικ. Ειδάλλως, παρακαλώ να το μεταφέρετε!)

1. Ariadne  :Very Happy: 

Ariadne_tx.jpg

2. Charles de Gaulle

Charles de Gaulle_tx2.jpg

3. Corse

Corse_tx.jpg

4. Girolata (ex Αρεθούσα!)

Girolata_tx.jpg

5. Harry S. Truman

Harry S. Truman_tx.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

6. Kalliste (Το αρχαίο Ελληνικό όνομα της Κορσικής :-))

Kalliste_tx.jpg

7. Lady K II

Lady K II_tx.jpg

8. Paglia Orba

Paglia Orba_tx.jpg

9. Principe de Asturias

Principe de Asturias_tx2.jpg

10. Scandola (ex Ionian Star του Στρίντζη - εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Γιώργο (Ιθάκη))

Scandola_tx.jpg

Γενικά, η Μασσαλία ενδείκνυται για shipspotting αλλά από συγκεκριμένα σημεία μόνο, τα οποία δυστυχώς, δεν είχα χρόνο να επισκεφτώ. 
Το λιμάνι χωρίζεται από την πόλη μέσω αρκετών μεγάλων δρόμων, μεταξύ αυτών και ενός αυτοκινητόδρομου. Αυτό δυσκολεύει την πρόσβαση σε αυτό για φωτογραφίες. Έτσι και αλλιώς όμως, η πρόσβαση στο λιμάνι απαγορεύεται στους μη έχοντας δουλειά εκεί ...
Αξιοσημείωτη είναι η εξαιρετικά ισχυρή αστυνομική παρουσία στο λιμάνι, σε σημείο που κάπου κάπου να καταντάει ενοχλητική!!! Οι φίλοι με σχετικά σκόυρο χρώμα δέρματος, καλό θα ήταν να ξανασκεφτούν την ενδεχόμενη επίσκεψή τους στη Μασσαλία ;-) Θα έχουν να επιδεικνούουν την ταυτότητά τους κάθε 2 λεπτά.
Κοιτούσαν και λίγο παράξενα που με έβλεπαν με τη φωτογραφική μηχανή, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν είπαν τίποτα :-)
Σχετικά με τα πλοία, από επιβατηγά στη Μασσαλία βλέπει κανείς όλα τα πλοία της SNCM, της CMN, της Algerie ferries και της CoTuNav. Τα πιο ταλαιπωρημένα εξωτερικά είναι της Κορσικάνικης CMN. Παρόλα αυτά, ο κόσμος (ειδικά οι Κορσικανοί) τα προτιμά επειδή τη θεωρεί δικιά του εταιρεία. Τη SNCM, τη θεωρούν πολύ χλιδάτη και Γαλλική :-) Οι γραμμές για Αλγερία και Τυνησία είναι ασφυκτικά γεμάτες αυτή την εποχή. Τα πλοία σχεδόν δε φτάνουν! 
Το λιμάνι έχει επίσης πολύ μεγάλη κίνηση από Ro-Ro, ειδικά για τη βόρεια Αφρική.
Γενικά, η πόλη και το λιμάνι της αξίζουν ανεπιφύλακτα μια επίσκεψη!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάρκο τι ακριβώς έχει η ποιότητα ; Όπως όλα τα ρεπορτάζ σου έτσι κι αυτό είναι φοβερό ! Συγχαρητήρια !  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ! Όπως τις ξανακοιτώ, όντως δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημες  :Wink: 
Αρχικά μου φαινόταν πιο ... φτηνές ...

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχει σημασία η ομορφιά μιας φωτογραφίας, έχουν κυρίως σημασία τα λόγια της περιγραφής και της παρουσίασης, κι εσύ Μάρκο " το 'χεις ". Με τα λόγια ξεκινάει κανείς και τα βλέπει όλα όμορφα, ζώντας την εμπειρία άλλων τυχερών ταξιδευτών.... :Very Happy: . Ναι είσαι πάντα καλά, πάμε για το επόμενο  :Wink: .

----------


## Thanasis89

Μια ερώτηση Μάρκο και αν γνωρίζεις, το Corse συνεχίζει τα δρομολόγιά του ; 
Σ' Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μια χαρά ποιότητα έχουν οι φώτος..
Είδαμε και την μπουμπού εκεί... :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, παιδιά  :Very Happy: 

Θανάση, όσες μέρες ήμουν στη Μασσαλία, το πλοίο δεν κουνήθηκε ούτε εκατοστό από τη θέση του. Είδα όμως στα δρομολόγια της SNCM, ότι από την επόμενη εβδομάδα ξεκινά δρομολόγια από Νίκαια για Κορσική!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάρκο...  :Wink:

----------

